
Deploy based on the planet alignments - edofic
https://github.com/lhartikk/AstroBuild
======
TheSpiceIsLife
This could be integrated in to an SDK - Superstitious Developer Kit. Other
tools in the chain could check for things like Friday the 13th, the occurrence
of three consecutive sixes in your IP address, and tell you which oils to
vaporise, incense to burn, crystals to wear, homoeopathic prophylactics to
take, whether it's okay to build or deploy if you, your mother, or sister(s)
are menstruating, and so on and so forth.

~~~
FreeFull
Better look for consecutive sixes in both hexadecimal and decimal, too.

~~~
peterwwillis
Pattern recognition would be needed due to the sheer number of potential
vectors for evil numbers (auto-assigned client-side tcp port numbers, 'evil
bit' tcp flag, network-order bitstream integers, packed binary objects, memory
allocation/access, user ids, etc). There's a lot of potential mysticism we
haven't touched on with either cryptography or AI....

------
arnold_s
The same author also wrote: ArnoldC - Programming language based on the one-
liners of Arnold Schwarzenegger:

    
    
      IT'S SHOWTIME
      TALK TO THE HAND "hello world"
      YOU HAVE BEEN TERMINATED
    

[https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC](https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC)

~~~
Mahn
This is hilarious. I'd love to see the source code of a large program written
in ArnoldC :)

~~~
mherrmann
Imho the author should have written AstroBuild in ArnoldC. Would have been the
perfect use case ;)

------
pepijndevos
Am I correct that it only tests for conjunction with an orb of 1 degree? There
are many aspects, some positive and some negative. Planets are also considered
to align when they stand up to 8 degree apart.

An improved version would for example deploy when there is a triangle or
conjunction, but fail on an opposition or square.

But as any astrologer will tell you, planned dates are meaningless. So yes,
why indeed?

~~~
monatron
humor

------
kshatrea
Haha..

This should be a boon to religious Hindu coders (if there are any). LOL -
Based on Brihaspati' proximity to Mangal's orbit (I have no idea what I am
saying) you could choose to not release to minimize your bad luck. I love this
- and you actually have a use case. You should shop this around as an app to
the big Indian outsourcing firms. All the best!

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Does this use sidereal or tropical astrology? I think Hindu astrology uses the
sidereal system. (Does it sound like I know what I'm talking about?)

------
jkot
I had look at source code, it seems like very inaccurate approximation, real
planet position could be a few degrees different.

You can get 10' accuracy with a few kilobytes of polynomials. Some
astronomical (and astrological) programs use polynomials a few megabytes big.
JPL ephems are 1 to 100 gigabytes.

~~~
mikeash
You raise an interesting question. Does accuracy matter for something like
this? Would a more accurate version be better...?

~~~
jkot
Yes! NASA does deployments based on planet positions:-)

Even normal deployment based on time of day, or time since sunrise depends on
planets positions. Center of gravity of solar system is not inside the Sun but
OUTSIDE. Sunrise and sunset times depends on Jupiter, Saturn and other
planets.

Also Moon and Sun brings tidal waves...

------
vidarh
One of the first startups I was involved in was founded by a guy that refused
to sign contracts if the stars were not "favourable". Unsurprisingly the
company eventually failed.

~~~
tomjen3
That is a great sales hack, actually. You can always claim that as an excuse
to post-pone a deadline, since there is no good way for the other party to
call your bullshit.

~~~
AceJohnny2
> there is no good way for the other party to call your bullshit.

Er, actually...

------
kitd
To be fair, the messages this produces make more sense as part of a build that
some I've seen.

------
fishnchips
I'm afraid to ask about the use case ;)

~~~
pepijndevos
Presumably to avoid deploying in unfavourable consolations.

~~~
jannes
The word is _constellations_. Sorry for correcting you but it took me a bit to
figure out what you were trying to say :)

~~~
pepijndevos
Stupid autocorrect...

------
Rexxar
This should be taken in consideration when setting deadlines : at least 3
months without deployment when Uranus and Neptune are aligned.

------
dagw
Reminds me of this story: [http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/P/phase-of-the-
moon.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/P/phase-of-the-moon.html)

~~~
reitanqild
Many interesting explanations in here:
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/go01.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/go01.html)

------
gambiting
My mum would be all over this(if she was a programmer) :P

She will avoid buying expensive things or travelling when the planets are not
aligned, it's supposed to be bad luck - silly astrology.

------
pepijndevos
The moon is missing. Let me know when you figure that one out.

~~~
feld

      % pom
      The Moon is Waning Crescent (20% of Full)
      % man pom
      POM(6)                       FreeBSD Games Manual                       POM(6)
      
      NAME
           pom — display the phase of the moon
      
      SYNOPSIS
           pom [-p] [-d yyyy.mm.dd] [-t hh:mm:ss]
      
      DESCRIPTION
           The pom utility displays the current phase of the moon.  Useful for
           selecting software completion target dates and predicting managerial
           behavior.
      
           Use the -p option to print just the phase as a percentage.
      
           Use the arguments -d and -t to specify a specific date and time for which
           the phase of the moon has to be calculated.  If -d but not -t has been
           specified, it will calculate the phase of the moon on that day at mid‐
           night.
      
      SEE ALSO
           `Practical Astronomy with Your Calculator' by Duffett-Smith.
      
      FreeBSD 10.1                     July 14, 2010                    FreeBSD 10.1

------
deedubaya
Very nerdy, very awesome.

------
NKCSS
The biggest question: WHY???

~~~
ars
The second biggest question: WHY NOT???

------
bontoJR
Now, the question: why?

~~~
sdoering
Easy: Because one can. ;-)

